# DIY Canister filter



## harif87

Hey, i forgot who it was who was asking how to make a DIY cansiter filter so i decided ot make a thread and whoever wants to see...well then ...look..

Here is a site that explains it wel... 
http://www.fishkeepingbanter.com/q-t_18412-DIY-canister-filter.html


----------

